# shampoo?



## Lucky_13 (Jul 4, 2007)

what's a good shampoo to use? Johnson's baby shampoo? i have a bottle of mane and tail horse and people shampoo? Max has short, coarse hair, what would be a good brush to get all the way down to his skin to get him really clean?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Only use dog shampoo, human shampoo will dry their skin out.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I use a shampoo called Miracle coat. It doesn't dry the coat and it seems to keep them real shiny.. I would use what they call a Hound Glove for his hair It is a mit you put your hand in. small rubber lumps on it kind of massage the skin. It helps to loosen up the dead hair and remove it. The massage helps with circulation and helps to relax the dog. Grooming time is great bonding time.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Jul 4, 2007)

i have some of that, originally intended for horses, but people started using it so they added "human" directions. its also not reccomended to use human shampoo on horses as it will dry their skin and many detergents are too harsh. would this be gentle enough?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Inga said:


> I use a shampoo called Miracle coat. It doesn't dry the coat and it seems to keep them real shiny.. I would use what they call a Hound Glove for his hair It is a mit you put your hand in. small rubber lumps on it kind of massage the skin. It helps to loosen up the dead hair and remove it. The massage helps with circulation and helps to relax the dog. Grooming time is great bonding time.


 Ohhhhhh I agree! Thats great stuff!


----------



## TheChinClique (Jul 6, 2007)

I use Pet Aromatics "Honeysuckle Hound." It smells DELICIOUS...I have considered stealing it to use it for myself  I haven't had any problems with it drying out my dogs skin.


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

dogs and babys do not have the same ph thats why there is dog shampoo ]]

if its a coat like a lab slicker brushes or a kong rubber brush is grate 

slicker brushes can be used on most breeds


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

using people shampoo like Johnsons baby shampoo on your dog is just asking for trouble. Dogs have a different ph than people and using people shampoo on them - just doesn't work well. It dries their skin out, causes itching, etc. A good dog shampoo like Kenic is best. Kenic is a no soap or detergent shampoo that is gentle on the skin but does a great job of cleaning. They have many different formulas to meet every need. I personally like the Tea Tree Oil, Oatmeal, or Emu Oil formulas.


----------



## Fergie07 (Jul 7, 2007)

I am pretty new to all of this, but I went to a groomer to ask this very question. She told me to get Johnson and Johnson with a conditioner in it. That is what I have been using. I guess I shouldn't use it anymore.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Earth Bath is the brand I use. 

Mango Tango shampoo, and the Tea Tree oil conditioner.


----------



## Haidden (Apr 2, 2007)

merrow said:


> dogs and babys do not have the same ph thats why there is dog shampoo ]]
> 
> if its a coat like a lab slicker brushes or a kong rubber brush is grate
> 
> slicker brushes can be used on most breeds


What do you use for your lhasa? Assuming the avatar is your dog.


----------

